# Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen :-)



## Momo-M (10. Apr. 2010)

Hallo ihr liebe Teichler 

Wie ich ja schon in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben habe, haben wir unseren Teich einaml grundgereinigt. Sprich alles Wasser raus, Folie gesäubert (so gut es ging) und einen großteil vom Schlamm entfernt. Nur in der Tiefwasserzone haben wir etwas schlamm belassen weil wir dachten die Fischis bräuchten das.... 

Nun meine Frage: Kann man abschätzen wie oft man eine solche Grundreinigung in der Regel machen müsste/sollte.

Hier ein paar Daten zum Teich:
Wassermenge: 12500l
Tiefste Stelle leider nur 1.10m
Fischbesatz: momentan 2 Skubunkin + 2 Rotfedern, im Sommer sollen noch 3-4 Skubunkin dazu kommen.
Filter: Biotec 10
Pumpe: Aquamax 10000 am Filter und Skimmer angeschlossen.
Der Filter läuft über einen Bachlauf ab wieder in den Teich
UV-Licht: Oase Bitron 25

Dann hatte ich in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen das man keine Algenmittel nehmen sollte.
Wir haben nun bemerkt das sich so langsam Algen bilden, letztes Jahr haben wir warscheinlich wegen dem dreckigen Teich nichts davon gesehen, aber jetzt wo das Wasser sauber ist gehts ordenltich los. Die Algen hängen auch an den Pflanzen und das macht mir sorgen, die Pflanzen sehen so "eingekesselt" darin aus. Ist das normal? Gehen die Algen den einfach so wieder weg? 

Das Problem ist auch das der Teich keinen Schatten hat, er ist leider immer in der Sonne (sofern sie da ist  )

Vielen dank schonmal für die Hilfe

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Bebel (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Momo

Sprichst Du von Fadenalgen? Die entstehen erst dann, wenn das Wasser klar ist aber trotzdem noch überschüssige Nährstoffe da sind.

Befestige am besten z.B. eine Toilettenbürste an einem Besenstiel oder ähnlichem und hol damit ganz einfach die Algen aus dem Wasser.

Ein bisschen vorsichtig muß man sein um die Pflanzen nicht zu beschädigen, aber im Großen und Ganzen geht das ganz gut. Ich nehme noch einen etwas gröberen Kamm dazu um die Algen gut aus der Bürste zu bekommen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Momo-M (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Bebel,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich denke das es Fadenalgen sind, ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus.
Wir haben im vorletzen Winter dies Haus mit Teich gekauft und nun bin ich grade am reinwachsen 

Wir haben den teich komplett am 20.3. gereinigt, also alles Wasser raus, neues rein und so einen Wasseraufbereitungszeug. Haben den Filter angemacht und Bakterien raufgetan. 
4 kleine Fische sind noch da, die werden mit Sinkfutter gefüttert, ich tue aber immer erst neues rein, wenn das Alte so gut wie leer ist ( ca. alle 3-4 Tage). Kommen die überschüssigen Nährstoffe daher?

Es ist ein grünes Zeug, das klebt an an der Folie und vor allem an den Pflanzen, manches schwimmt auch an der Teichoberfläche. Es ist aber nicht so ein "giftiges grün" wie die Bilder im Netz von Fadenalgen, eher ein dunkleres. 

Ich habe heute schon etwas davon mit einem Algenkäscher entfernt, aber alles geht natürlich nicht ab. Vor allem an den Pflanzen ist es viel. Und ich hab Angst das die Pflanzen davon eingehen. Manches haben wir nämlich erst am letzten Wochenende eingesetzt.....

Ich werde es morgen dann mal mit deinem Klobürstentipp versuchen. 

Entschuldigt für meine vielleicht "dummen" Fragen, aber ich bin mir einfach immer total unsicher bei allem was den Teich angeht. Ich möchte nicht so viele Fehler machen oops

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Bebel (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Momo

Fadenalgen sind genauso, wie es das Wort schon sagt - wie lange Fäden- deshalb kann man sie auch gut mit einer Bürste aufwickeln.

Als mein Teich neu war hatte ich allerdings eher so schlammige / schleimige grüne Algen. Die lösten sich bei schönem Wetter vom Boden und schwammen an der Oberfläche - die konnte man nur mit einem ganz feinem Kescher oder mit einem Skimmer entfernen.

Meine Algenprobleme haben sich erst reguliert als ich einen ausreichenden Filter hatte und der Teich besser bewachsen war. 
Fadenalgen tauchen zwar immer noch hin und wieder auf, aber die entferne ich dann mit der oben genannten Methode.

Die Fische solltest Du nur sehr sparsam füttern. Sinkfutter braucht man nur bei bestimmten Fischarten wie z.B. Stören oder __ Silberkarpfen oder auch bei anderen Fischarten im Winter. Mit Futter was an der Oberfläche schwimmt, hast Du einen besseren Überblick was die Fische so verputzen.

Normalerweise sollte das Futter was Du gibst, innerhalb von 5 Minuten gefressen sein, dann belastet zumindest nicht das übriggebliebene Futter den Teich, sondern nur noch die Ausscheidungen der Fische.

LG Bebel


----------



## Momo-M (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Bebel,

vielen Dank nochmal für deine Antwort. Ich denke die Algen die du beschrieben hast sind es, so schleimige, dunkelgrüne..... Ich war heute trotz Regen mit einer Klobürste bei, ein bisschen ging damit raus, aber nicht alles...

Ich werde jetzt erstmal gucken wie es so weiter geht und hoffen das sich das Algenproblem wieder legt. Momentan ist der Teich trotzdem noch schön klar.
Die Daten von dem Filter hatte ich in meinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben, die Dame vom Teichladen meinte mit dem geringen Fischbesatz müsste das reichen, ich weiss aber ich nicht wie alt der Filter schon ist (Filtereinsätze haben wir erneuert).
Wir haben im letzten Jahr gut 800€ für die "Wiederaufbereitung" des Teiches ausgegeben, weil er doch sehr vernachlässigt war.... aber ein neues __ Filtersystem lag dazu leider noch nicht drin....
Heut haben wir auch die UV Lampe ausgetauscht, vielleicht bringt das ja auch noch ein wenig.

Mit den Futter bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig, ich habe schon angefangen ein bisschen Frühjahr/Herbstfutter zu Füttern was oben schwimmt, da wollen die aber noch nicht so ran, es schwimmt dann die ganze Zeit oben und sinkt irgendwann zum Boden, wenn ich das sinkfutter geben fressen sie aber schon etwas davon, deswegen dachte ich sie bräuchten schon Futter aber es ist ihnen noch zu kalt nach oben zu kommen, oder sind die einfach nur faul?? 

Soll ich das Sinkfutter lieber weglassen und nur ab und an mit dem Schwimmfutter versuchen?

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## scholzi (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hi Momo und Bebel
@Momo
bei 4 kleinen Fischen und 12000 Liter Teich brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen das da einer verhungert.
Lass das Sinkfutter weg...und wenn das Wasser wärmer ist, kannst du ja dein Schwimmfutter füttern.


----------



## Momo-M (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Robert,

 dann kriegen die jetzt kein Sinkfutter mehr, hab nur angst gehabt das die 4 letzten auch noch über die Klippe springen oops Ab wieviel Grad ist es den warm genug? So 15°C ? Momentan liegt die Wassertemperatur tagsüber bei ca.8-9°C.

Hat den noch irgendjemand eine Idee was die Teichreinigung betrifft? Wie oft man das machen sollte/müsste? Die Daten stehen im ersten Beitrag, währe ganz lieb wenn mir da noch jemand einen Tipp geben könnte :beten

Liebe Grüße von der ahnungslosen Momo


----------



## scholzi (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

das mit dem Algenproblem hast du ja schon gut erkannt...(Nährstoffüberschuß) Im Frühjahr eher normal
Hier noch Annetts Beitrag zum Thema dazu https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760
Ich frage mich warum bei dir soviel Schlamm entsteht 
Wo sitzt denn deine Pumpe?saugt sie vom Boden und Skimmer oder nur Skimmer?
Ich halte nichts von Komplettreinigungen, weil du ja jedes mal dein sich einstellendes "Gleichgewicht" im Teich zerstörst.(mal etwas Mulm o Schlamm absaugen Ok)


----------



## Momo-M (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Huhu Robert,

ich weiss nicht genau wieviel Schlamm sich bildet, wie gesagt, der Teich war ziemlich runtergekommen und warscheinlich seit Jahren nicht gereinigt. Im letzten Jahr haben wir (leider) ordentlich Chemie reingekippt (so ein entschlammungsmittel, KH/GH Stabilisator und all so ein kram den uns die nette verkaufstüchtige Dame vom Teichladen verkauft hat) der Teich wurde aber nie klar, wir konnten grad mal ca. 5-10 ins Wasser gucken, dann war schluss.
Nun sind uns ja leider im Winter, bis auf die 4, alle Fischis eingegangen  wir haben gedacht es währen alle tot und haben dies zum Anlass genommen den Teich komplett zu reinigen, dabei fanden wir dann noch die 4 Überlebenskünstler. 

Nun aber zu deiner Frage wegen der Pumpe, wie Pumpe selbst ist in einem runden, löchrigen Plastikkasten eingepackt, sie hängt am Steg, schwebt also im Wasser, daran ist dann auch der Skimmer mit befestigt (mit so einem Y-Stück) Sprich Pumpe an der einen Seite des Y- Stücks, Skimmer an der anderen Seite und beides geht dann in den Filter der im Bachlauf mündet, und dann natürlich wieder im Teich  Soll die Pumpe in diesem Kasten (hab mal ein Bild vom letzten Jahr angehängt, die verostete Kette ist natürlich auch ersetzt worden  ) denn eigentlich auf dem Boden liegen??? Das würd natürlich einiges erklären. 

Das andere Foto ist die "ausgepackte" Pumpe, die 10000 ist am Skimmer/Filter und die 5500 ist an so Plätschersteinen....

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal sendet Momo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo,
wäre schon besser wenn die Pumpen am Grund liegen. Das der Pumpenkorb so ausschaut ist völlig normal.


----------



## Momo-M (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Uwe,

verschlammt die Pumpe dann nicht völlig? Ich meine ist dann am Ende die Pumpe nicht völlig im Schlamm verschwunden 

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo,
irgendwann wird der Schlamm ja mal weg sein, kannst du nicht einen Wasserwechsel machen und dabei mit der Pumpe den Schlamm gleich wegschütten ?


----------



## Momo-M (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

In meinem ersten Beitrag bei diesem Thema hatte ich ja geschrieben das wir einen komplett Wasserwechsel gemacht haben, wir haben Schalmm in der Tiefwasserzone belassen (ca. 5 cm) weil ich dachte das die Fische ja auch was zum "buddeln" brauchen, der Schlamm ist natürlich noch da. Wenn ich die Pumpe auf dem Boden lassen würde, würde sie komplett im Schlamm liegen, davon würd sie doch sicher kaputt gehen oder?

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Sorry, hatte ich überlesen. 
Wenn es nur Schlamm ist, ist das für die Pumpe kein Problem und irgendwann liegt sie ja Frei. Die Oasepumpen können schon ne menge ab  Durch den Schmutzkorb passen nur die Partikel durch die, die Pumpe auch wegfördern kann.


----------



## Momo-M (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

 Danke. Ich habe gedacht die Pumpe muss im Wasser hängen und darf nicht auf dem Grund liegen.... Hatte gedacht der Korb ist nur dafür da das Fische nicht angesaugt werden 

Vielen dank, so lernt man dazu


----------



## Findling (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Momo,

ehe du deine Ankündigung im Sommer noch zusätzliche Fische einzusetzen wahr machst warte erst mal ab, was sich nachwuchstechnisch so tut. Sonst gehörst du demnächst auch zu den Kandidaten die hier verzweifelt ihren Nachwuchs an den Mann bringen wollen. 

Mit dem Futter ist das eine ganz andere Sache. Meiner Meinung nach benötigen deine paar Fische in dem doch relativ großen Teich gar kein zusätzliches Futter. Mit jeder Hand voll Futter bringst du auch jede Menge Nährstoffe in deinen Teich. Egal ob als Futterrest oder als Fischsch..ße - für die Pflanzen (also auch für Algen) verwertbare Nährstoffe sind es auf alle Fälle. Die Algen danken dir das schon jetzt. Wenn du die Fütterung komplett einstellst wirst du auf lange Sicht keine "Überbevölkerung" in deinem Teich bekommen und die Algen werden nicht überhand nehmen. 
.
Meine Fische werden seit Jahren gar nicht gefüttert. Ich habe keine Probleme mit Überbesatz und in meinem absolut technikfreien Teich auch nicht mehr Algen als andere hier mit kompletter Technik. Die einzigen "Eingriffe" in meinen Teich bestehen aus gelegentlichem Teilwasserwechsel und dem entfernen abgestorbener Pflanzenreste bzw. dem "Ernten" von Unterwasserpflanzen im Spätsommer/Herbst. Ich beobachte meinen Teich ziemlich genau um im Fall des Falles rechtzeitig reagieren zu können (was bisher noch nie nötig war) und lasse ihn ansonsten einfach in Ruhe. Ich hatte noch keinerlei Probleme mit Fischkrankheiten, Parasitenbefall oder ähnlichem mehr.

Du hast jetzt eine sehr gute Situation um deinen Teich auf "Futterfreiheit" umzustellen. Wenn der Besatz einmal zu hoch angestiegen ist funktioniert das eher nicht mehr.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Momo-M (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Manfred,

danke für deine Tipps.

Momentan sind ja "nur" 4 Fischis im Teich, meist du die vermehren sich untereinander?
Die Rotfedern wohl schon, zumindestens waren da ja irre viele von drinnen, wobei ich die Geschlechter der 4 ja nun auch nicht kenne. Aber warscheinlich hast du recht, einfach mal abwarten, was sich ja dieses Jahr so tut. 

Ich muss nochmal doof nachfragen: Sterben die Fische nicht wenn sie nix zu futtern bekommen? Was fressen die denn dann? 

Die Algen werden momentan immer mehr, obwohl ich nicht mehr füttere und das Wasser ja nun absolut frisch ist 

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Findling (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Momo,

die große Preisfrage bei den Algen ist ja wohl: ab wann (welcher Menge) sieht man sie als störend an oder betrachtet sie noch als „normal“. Was für den einen schon eine Katastrophe ist, ist für den anderen absolut akzeptabel. 

Grundsätzlich gilt aber, dass nach dem Winter die Pflanzen mit dem Wachstum beginnen. Je mehr Nährstoffe sich im Teichwasser gelöst haben, umso besser für die Pflanzen – für alle Pflanzen. Algen sind nun mal auch Pflanzen – und zwar normalerweise diejenigen, die im Frühling bei noch relativ niedrigen Wassertemperaturen als erste mit sichtbarem Wachstum beginnen. Wenn die sogenannten „höheren“ Pflanzen dann bei etwas gestiegenen Wassertemperaturen ebenfalls mit dem Wachstum einsetzen gehen die Algen normalerweise zurück – es sei denn, im Wasser sind so viele Nährstoffe gelöst, dass die „höheren“ Pflanzen diese nicht verwerten können. Dann bleiben die Algen ggf. das ganze Jahr über. Dann hilft nur dieses „zu viel“ an Nährstoffen aus dem Teich herauszuziehen. Das geht durch den Einsatz von mehr Pflanzen in Verbindung mit konsequenter Vermeidung von Nährstoffeintrag (z.B. durch in den Teich fließendes Oberflächenwasser oder eben auch Fischfutter). Wenn die Pflanzen wachsen werden die Nährstoffe im neu „entstehenden“ Pflanzenmaterial abgelagert. Wenn im Herbst dieses Pflanzenmaterial „geerntet“, also abgeschnitten und entnommen wird, sind auch die Nährstoffe aus dem Teichkreislauf entfernt.  Etwas schneller wirkt ein Teilwasserwechsel – wobei der ausreichende Bepflanzung nicht wirklich ersetzt. Wichtig ist dabei, dass wirklich Wasser „ausgetauscht“ wird – also nicht nur verdunstetes Wasser ersetzt wird. Der Grund ist ganz einfach:
In deinem Teichwasser ist eine gewisse Menge an Nährstoffen gelöst  Wenn nun Wasser verdunstet vermindert sich die Wassermenge – nicht aber die Nährstoffmenge. Da die Wassermenge geringer wird steigt die Konzentration je Liter an – das Auffüllen stellt nur den alten Zustand wieder her. Wenn du aber Wasser entnimmst, dann entnimmst du auch Nährstoffe mit – und durch das Auffüllen mit nährstoffarmem (Leitungs-)Wasser verringerst du die Konzentration je Liter. 
Leider habe ich bisher keine Bilder von deinem Teich gesehen, so dass ich die Menge der vorhandenen „höheren“ Pflanzen nicht beurteilen kann.  Wen ich allerdings jetzt aktuelle Bilder einstellen würde könnte man bei meinem Teich die Bepflanzung der einzelnen Tiefenebenen allenfalls erahnen – die beginnt gerade erst sich zu rühren. 
Was nun die Fische angeht so finden diese in einem entsprechend großen Teich genügend natürliches Futter. Bei mir funktioniert das schon seit einigen Jahren problemlos. Die Anzahl der Fische ist in den ersten Jahren steil nach oben gegangen, hat sich dann aber eingependelt und verändert sich in den letzten  Jahren nicht mehr merklich. 

Mehr zu meinem Teich findest du unter „Naturnahe Teiche“ in dem Beitrag „So entstand mein Naturteich“ (um das zu verlinken hab ich im Moment keinen Nerv) – da findest du auch Bilder

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Momo-M (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Manfred,

wow, dein Teich schaut wirklich klasse aus, ich bin hin und weg  Vor allem erscheint dein Wasser wirklich sauber.

Wir haben dieses Jahr den Teich wie gesagt einmal komplett sauber gemacht und auch ein paar neue Pflanzen gekauft.
Ich habe mal ein paar Fotos angehängt, der Bachlauf auf den Bildern wird vom filter gespeist, sprich das wasser läuft eigentlich im Kreis, meinst du das mit fließendenden Oberflächenwasser?

Auf dem Bild vom Teich sieht man auch ein bisschen die Pflanzen die wir in Körben im Teich "versenkt" haben.Meinst du ich soll ruihig noch mehr Pflanzen einsetzen? Oder ist das schon genug? Ich bin da immer so unschlüssig.... :? Wir haben zwei Körben mit __ Lilien, dann in einem Korb so ein __ Schilf und Winterschachtelhalm, in der Tiefwasserzone eine Teichrose und in dem anderen Korb sind 3 versch. Pflanzen drinnen wo ich aber leider nicht weiss was es ist, den habe ich komplett so fertig bepflanzt gekauft....

Ich glaube ich werde es einfach mal versuchen die Fische garnicht erst anzufüttern und dann mal schauen wie sie sich übers Frühjahr so entwickeln.... Momentan hätten die genug Algen zum fressen. 

Ich fische momentan tgl Algenzeug ab. Vornehmlich klebt es an den Pflanzen und an der Folie, manchmnal löst es sich dann und schwimmt an der Wasseroberfläche.

Ich möchte mich nochmal ganz doll bei dir für deine ausführlichen und vor allem interessanten Antworten danken. Vielen Dank 


Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Findling (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Momo,

nein, mit „fließendem Oberflächenwasser“ hatte ich eigentlich etwas ganz anderes im Sinn:

Wenn bei starken Regenfällen auf Grund der Randgestaltung das Wasser von der den Teich umgebenden Garten-/Wegfläche in den Teich gelangen kann besteht die Gefahr, dass dieses sich vorher durch ausgebrachte Kunstdünger o.ä. mit Nährstoffen anreichert ehe es in den Teich fließt. Wenn ich das 1. Bild richtig interpretiere dann sehe ich hier diese Möglichkeit als gegeben an. Die Oberkante der Erde rechts im Bild erscheint mir höher als die Oberkante der Folie – das heißt, von der Erde könnte Regenwasser in den Teich gelangen. Des weiteren könnten die Falten in der Folie im hinteren Bereich zu einem Wasserverlust führen. Meiner Meinung nach solltest du auf jeden Fall den Rand deiner Folie verändern. So wie ich das sehe wird die Folie aus dem Teich nach oben geführt und dann über einen „erhöhten Rand“ wieder nach unten ins Erdreich. Besser wäre es, wenn die Folie am Rand senkrecht nach oben ca. 1 – 2 cm über das umgebende Erdreich hochstehen würde – wie in Bild 2 beim Bachlauf bereits geschehen. Das würde beide Gefahren  - sowohl Regenwasser als auch Wasserverlust zuverlässig verhindern. Dieser geringfügig höher stehende Folienrand kann dann durch Pflanzen oder andere gestalterische Möglichkeiten „versteckt“ werden – (in Bild 2 würde ich den sichtbaren Folienrand ebenfalls noch mit zusätzlichen Kieseln abdecken). Den Einlauf vom Filter in den Bachlauf finde ich auf Bild 3 und 4 sehr schön gelöst – das gefällt mir. Zu Bild 5 habe ich eine Frage: die Pflanzen zwischen Wasser und Weg – stehen die im Teich oder daneben? Wenn daneben dann hast du definitiv viel zu wenige Pflanzen!

Apropos Pflanzen:
Bei dem fertig bepflanzt gekauften Korb habe ich so meine Befürchtungen. Wie sind diese Pflanzen eingepflanzt? Genauer: worin sind die gepflanzt? In Erde? Dann unbedingt sofort raus damit und in feinen Kies (gemischt mit etwas Spielsand) umtopfen. Das gilt auch für die anderen Körbe wenn Erde verwendet wurde. Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Sinn der Pflanzen ist es vorrangig sich von den im Teichwasser gelösten Nährstoffen zu ernähren und somit diese Nährstoffe zu verbrauchen.  Wenn die Pflanzen in Erde (oft noch gedüngt) stehen dann verbrauchen sie die darin enthaltenen Nährstoffe und die Algen freuen sich, dass sie nicht nur keine Konkurrenz haben, sondern im schlimmsten Fall sogar noch durch aus der Erde austretende Nährstoffe  zusätzliches „Futter“ erhalten. In feinem Kies stehende Pflanzen (mit ausgewaschen Wurzeln, also ganz ohne Erde) sind gezwungen, sich die Nährstoffe aus dem Teichwasser zu nehmen und treten somit in direkte Konkurrenz zu den Algen. Pflanzen die Erde gewöhnt sind tun sich oft am Anfang etwas schwer wenn sie nur in Kies gesetzt werden, aber das gibt sich mit der Zeit. :beten

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle erst einmal die Körbe prüfen und ggf. korrigieren. Dann würde ich so ca. ab nächsten Monat, wenn in den Gärtnereien einheimische Pflanzen angeboten werden noch mehr Pflanzen kaufen (vor dem Einsetzen ebenfalls wieder die Erde von den Wurzeln abwaschen) und vor allem würde ich dann auch Unterwasserpflanzen besorgen die du einfach im tieferen Bereich des Teiches versenken kannst (ohne Topf). Bis genügend Pflanzen im Teich sind und diese richtig angewachsen sind  wirst du weiter Algen absammeln müssen – daher wünsche ich dir das Wichtigste für alle Teichler: Geduld – Geduld und nochmals Geduld.  smoki:smoki

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## MichaelHX (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Momo,

deinen Teich finde ich von der Optik richtig klasse.

Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Fachmann wie Manfred, aber ich glaube das du
viel zu wenig Pflanzen in deinem Teich hast. Da lässt sich doch sicher noch einiges
machen. Vorallendingen Unterwasserpflanzen wie Z. B. __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Momo-M (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Manfred,

danke, nun hab ich den ersten großen Fehler schonmal gefunden. Meine Körbe habe ich alle artig mit Teicherde bepflanzt  Hab sogar extra die teuerere gekauft, warscheinlich mit extra viel Dünger  

Ich werde mich nun am WE erstmal ransetzen und die Körbe umpflanzen, sind ja bis auf 2 alle noch ganz frisch

Kann ich da ganz normalen Kies aus dem Baumarkt nehmen oder sollte es etwas "besonderes" sein? Falls ja wo kauf ich es am besten. Spielsand habe ich sogar noch einen Sack hier.
Welches Verhältnis Kies: Spielsand währe da am besten? 

Da siehst du mal: Ich habe schon gedacht ich hätte zuviele Pflanzen eingesetzt, aber dann kann ich ja nochmal ordentlich shoppen  Welche Pflanzen würdest du, vor allem für die Tiefwasserzone empfehlen?

Die Sache mit der Folie werde ich auch abändern. Da kann ich doch einfach das Ende der Folie suchen , ausgraben, aufstellen und befestigen oder? Oder muss ich da irgendwas "anschweissen" an die vorhandene Folie? 

Wie gesagt, den teich haben wir so übernommen und ich bin auch nach 1 Jahr noch echter Laie und über all deine Tipps wirklich super dankbar. Du hast mir jetzt schon sehr geholfen und ganz andere Wege gezeigt. Nochmals Danke!





Hallo Michael,

das freut mich aber das mein Teich dir gefällt  

Ich werde auf jedenfall noch ordentlich weiter bepflanzen, wie schon geschrieben, dachte ich tatsächlich das ich schon fast zuviel hätte 

Aber __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt stehen jetzt schonmal auf meinem Einkaufszettel 


*Vielen Vielen Dank*

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Momo-M (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Ach ja: Fast vergessen:

Die Pflanzen am Rand stehen im vorderen Bereich im Wasser, dahinter sind sie auf der Erde.


----------



## Findling (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Momo,

sorry dass ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber ich war auf einer Familienfeier eingeladen…
Also, mit dem Kies das muss nichts besonderes sein. Ich habe bei mir ganz einfachen der Körnung 4-8 mm aus dem Baustoffhandel. Ich finde diese Körnung als einerseits grob genug um Faulschlammbildung zu vermeiden, andererseits aber auch fein genug um den Wurzeln guten Halt zu geben. Wenn du jetzt groberen Kies besorgt hast ist das auch nicht schlimm. Den Sand fülle ich bei/mische ich unter, damit die Wurzeln etwas leichter Halt finden. Notwendig ist er nicht. Ich mische meistens so etwa ¼ Sand und ¾ Kies. Wobei ich den Kies vorher „wasche“. Das heißt in meinem Fall, dass ich etwas Kies in ein altes Bausieb fülle und dann mit dem __ Wasserschlauch abspritze bis klares Wasser unten raus kommt. Auf diese Art beseitige ich feine Verunreinigungen im Kies. 

Zu den Pflanzen:
Wie Michael schon geschrieben hat sind __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt sehr gut als Unterwasserpflanzen und in der Saison eigentlich auch gut zu kriegen. Für die restlichen Pflanzen ist die jeweils vorhandene Wassertiefe ab Oberkante Pflanzgefäß bis zur Wasseroberfläche entscheidend. Da musst du dich in der Gärtnerei beraten lassen, was überhaupt angeboten wird für deine Tiefe. Ich schreibe hier ganz bewusst immer „Gärtnerei“ weil ich persönlich mit den Sonderangeboten aus Baumarkt und Discountern nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.  Und – mal ganz unter uns gesagt: zu viele Pflanzen für den Teich gibt es am Anfang eigentlich nicht. O.k. irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, an dem die Pflanzen überhand nehmen und teilweise wieder entfernt werden müssen, aber das ist bei dir noch lange hin. Da die Pflanzen bei dir in Töpfen stehen sehe ich da eigentlich keine Probleme. Bei mir ist der gesamte Teich etwas anders angelegt mit unterschiedlichen Tiefenzonen in denen ich den Kies gegen wegschwemmen gesichert ca. 10 bis 15 cm hoch eingefüllt habe. Da sind die Pflanzen direkt ohne Töpfe reingepflanzt und da muss ich schon etwas aufpassen, dass z.B. der kleine __ Rohrkolben nicht alles andere erstickt. 

Zur Folie:
Deine Idee, die Folienenden zu suchen und einfach hochzustellen ist absolut o.k. Hoffentlich ist die Folie nicht schon so alt und hart, dass das nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich würde die Außenkante der Folie direkt an die angrenzende Erde anlegen und die Teichseite mit groberem Kies gegen umkippen sichern. Du wirst die Folie wahrscheinlich nicht rundum gleichmäßig hochstellen können, deshalb bedenke immer, dass der tiefste Punkt des Folienrandes theoretisch der höchste Punkt des Wasserstandes ist. An den Stellen, an denen die Folie am Rand in Falten liegt, solltest du diese „aufklappen“, so dass nicht Folie an Folie liegt, sondern auf jeden Fall mindestens eine Lage Kiesel dazwischen passt. Auf diese Weise verhinderst du dass hier durch Kapillarwirkung ein Sog entsteht der das Wasser aus deinem Teich herauszieht. 
Wie ist das bei deinem Teich übrigens mit einem Überlaufschutz bei starkem Regen? Ist irgendwo eine Stelle vorgesehen, an der der Teich kontrolliert überlaufen kann:beten? Das kann ich auf den Bildern leider nicht erkennen. Wenn nicht könntest du bei der Änderung der Randgestaltung hier vielleicht noch etwas einbauen – oder auch den Wasserstand insgesamt im Teich etwas höher legen um noch einige Liter Volumen zu gewinnen. Das hängt letztlich von den vorgegebenen Umgebungsfaktoren ab.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Momo-M (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Manfred,

vielen Dank für deine, wieder sehr ausführliche und auch für mich verständliche, Antwort 

Ich bin froh das du mir überhaupt soviel deiner Zeit widmest um einen Laien wie mir zu einem schönen Teich zu verhelfen, deshalb warte ich auch gern länger auf deine Antwort. 

Ich habe gestern noch nicht begonnen die Pflanzen umzutopfen, wollte lieber erst deine Antwort abwarten und nicht schon wieder etwas falsch zu machen . Wollte nicht den falschen Kies kaufen, aber nun weiss ich bescheid und werde den von die besagten Kies besorgen.

Ich habe Dienstag frei und werde mich dann in den Teich stürzen  

Meine Teichpflanzen habe ich bis jetzt immer in einer Gärtnerei bei uns in der Nähe gekauft, sie haben dtl. größere Auswahl und sogar preislich sind sie meist günstige wie der Baumarkt. Zumindestens da habe ich es richtig gemacht :beten

Wie alt die Folie ist weiss ich leider nicht, wir wohnen hier jetzt 2 Jahre und so wie der Teich aussah als wir ihn übernommen haben ist er sicher schon ein paar Jahre alt. Ich werde es mal ein einer Stelle probieren wo ich die Folie schon sehen kann und dann mal schauen ob da irgendwas bricht oder ob es überhaupt noch geht. Wie gesagt ein paar Jahre hat sie sicher schon auf den Buckel.....

Der Teich ist bis jetzt, obwohl wir auch schon starke Regenfälle hatten noch nicht übergelaufen, ich weiss nur nicht genau wo der Überlauf sein könnte. Ich habe dir nochmal ein Bild  angehängt wo ich den Teich von meinem Balkon fotografiert habe. Dort wo ich den roten Pfeil eingesetzt habe, könnt vielleicht eine Art Überlauf Zone sein. Der Teil ist sozusagen im Wasser, also noch komplett im Folienbereich, aber er ist etwas höher als der normale Wasserstand und komplett "beplanzt", da wächst so allerlei Graszeug. 

Vielen Vielen Vielen Vielen Dank nochmal, du hast mir wirklich sehr geholfen 

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Ulla (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo,

wir haben unseren Teich so in Abständen von 3-4 Jahren schon 2 x grundsaniert. Also Wasser runter bis zur Überlebensgrenze der vorhandenen Fische. Später haben wir diese dann noch in separate Becken umgelagert. Die Tiefzone ( 1.20 M) haben wir dann mit Schüsseln vom Schlamm befreit. Also die Fische und das andere Kleingetier (__ Molche usw.) haben alles gut überlebt. Die Aktion hat sich jedenfalls gelohnt, macht aber unheimlich viel Arbeit, man muss ja zügig hintereinander arbeiten, weil ja die Tiere noch am gleichen Tag wieder in ihre Umgebeung zurück mussten, das heist also, auch bei Regengüssen weitermachen. Aber wie gesagt, würde ich bei Bedarf immer wieder machen.
Gruß Ulla


----------



## Momo-M (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Ulla,

wir haben die Fische bei der Teichreinigung auch ausgelagert. Wir haben eine Regentonne mit Wasser aus dem Teich gefüllt und einen sauerstoffstein reingemacht.

So hatten wir genug Zeit zum Reinigen. Die Fische waren 3 Tage in der Tonne und haben es sehr gut überstanden.

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Findling (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Ulla,

herzlich Willkommen hier!

Wie soll ich das verstehen, dass du mit Schüsseln den Schlamm entsorgt hast; Also, wenn du im Abstand von ca. 3-4 Jahren schüsselweise Schlamm aus deinem Teich entfernen musst stellt sich mir die Frage, wo das alles herkommt. Eine sich im laufe der Jahre bildende leichte Schlammschicht auf der Folie ist normal und meiner Meinung für den Teich und seine Kleinstlebewesen eher von Vorteil.  Den Nachteil bei deinen „Reinigungsaktionen“ sehe ich eher darin, dass du danach immer wieder praktisch einen neu angelegten Teich hast und sich daher auch nach Jahren noch keine wirklich eingespielte Teichbiologie entwickeln kann. 

Also: wenn wirklich so viel Schlamm entsteht, dass dieser in Mengen entfernt werden muss, dann mal nachprüfen, wo dieser her kommt, wenn es aber nur eine relativ dünne Schicht ist diese besser einfach belassen. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Findling (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Momo,

nein, mit dem Überlauf habe ich gemeint, dass das überschüssige Wasser tatsächlich irgendwie abgeleitet und ggf. in den Abwasserkanal entsorgt wird. Die einzige Stelle an der ich etwas derartiges jetzt nachdem ich dieses Übersichtsfoto gesehen habe vermuten würde könnte unter der Terrasse rechts liegen. Du kannst das aber relativ einfach testen, indem du dir mal die Ufergestaltung unter der Terrasse anschaust ob da irgendwo vielleicht ungefähr auf Höhe der Wasseroberfläche ein offenes Rohr sichtbar ist. 

Bei mir sieht der Überlauf so aus: 

Jetzt habe ich es wieder mal nicht geschafft, dass das Bild hier angezeigt wird. Also bitte unten schauen.


Das Rohr unter dieser Betonplatte ist in der Vegetationsperiode kplt. hinter den __ Zwergrohrkolben verschwunden, und nur im Frühjahr ehe der Pflanzenwuchs wieder richtig eingesetzt hat sichtbar. Da die Betonplatte über die Vorderkante des Rohres hinausragt ist es auch von oben eigentlich nicht zu sehen. Dieses Rohr bewirkt, dass das Wasser, wenn die Unterkante des Rohres erreicht ist in den Kanal abgeleitet wird und nicht unkontrolliert im Umfeld des Teiches versickert. 

Wenn dein Teich auch bei starken Regenfällen nicht überläuft vermute ich etwas Ähnliches unter dem Steg.  Dann ist eine Anhebung des Wasserspiegels nur durch Änderung dieses Überlaufes möglich. 

Gruß
Manfred

PS: Eine Anmerkung habe ich bisher noch gar nicht gemacht: Dein Teich gefällt mir grundsätzlich von der Anlage sehr gut.


----------



## Momo-M (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Manfred,

das freut mich natürlich das mein Teich dir gefällt, auch wenn das nicht meine Lorbeeren sind, angelegt habe ich ihn ja nicht, nur aufgearbeitet, naja ich bin jedenfalls dabei.

Morgen gehts nun den Pflanzen "an den Kragen" und vorher werd ich schonmal zu Seuthe (Gärtnerei) fahren und gucken was die schon so haben....

Mit diesem Überlauf....mmmmhhhhhh.... also ich hab nirgends einen entdecken können. Aber ich konnte auch nicht ganz bis zu Ende des Steges gucken ohne Baden zu gehen 
Morgen werd ich mir meine Teichhose anplünnen und eh ins Wasser gehen wegen den Pflanzen, dann werd ich nochmal schauen ob ich ganz hinten am Steg etwas erkennen kann.

Wobei ich fast denke das der Teich sowas nicht hat, die nächsten Gullis sind rund 50-60m entfernt und einen Brunnen haben wir leider leider nicht, den hätt ich mir schon öfter gewünscht.

Mich wundert nur das er bis jetzt noch nie übergelaufen ist, er war zwar schon sehr voll, aber nicht so das das "Umland" völlig überflutet war.  *grübel* Irgendwo muss das Wasser ja hin.... mal schauen was ich morgen noch entdecken kann....

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Abend wünscht dir Momo

PS: deiner Elster scheint dein Teich ja auch zu gefallen


----------



## Ulla (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Manfred,

erst mal danke für die Begrüßungsworte!

Wir sind neu in diesem Forum und finden Eure Beiträge sehr interressant, hoffen den ein oder anderen Ratschlag umsetzen zu können. Ein paar Erfahrungen haben wir ja im laufe der Zeit auch schon gemacht, aber man lernt ja nie aus. 
Also zu dem Schlammproblemm muss ich kurz erklärend sagen, dass wir an der Schlamm-Stelle, die ich mit Schüsseln gesäubert habe, die  Tiefzone (1,20) in dem Teich haben. Dort hatten wir eine zu groß gewordenen Teichrose (auf dem angefügten Foto ist die noch zu sehe). Die war zwar wunderschön, unsere Teichbewohner mochten sie auch sehr, aber wir mussten uns davon trennen, bzw. haben sie sehr, sehr stark verkleinert. 
An dieser Stelle war also diese Unmenge Schlamm, die sich natürlich in längerem Abstand gebildet hatte. 
Also diese Große Teichsäuberung war notwendig, sonst drohte der Teich zu sehr zu verschlammen. Ich hoffe, dass es nun besser wird.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass unser Garten direkt am Waldrand liegt und bei Fröschen, __ Unken und __ Kröten sehr beliebt ist. Die kommen natürlich jedes Jahr wieder zum Laichen. Wenn die dann fertig sind, sieht der Teich schon arg mitgenommen aus. 
Aber naja, Natur ist eben Natur. 

Liebe Grüße Ulla!


----------



## Findling (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Ulla,

dann war das irgendwie wohl ein Mißverständnis, denn ich habe deinen Beitrag so verstanden, dass du/ihr alle 3-4 Jahre so eine Aktion durchführt - und das wäre für den Teich definitiv nicht optimal. Das Gleichgewicht im Teich stellt sich nämlich erst im Laufe mehrerer Jahre ein und deshalb hätte das dann bei dir/euch keine Chance. Überschüssigen Schlamm entfernen kann schon mal nötig sein, aber bei der Gelegenheit jedesmal gleich eine kplt. Folienreinigung durchzuführen schadet meiner Meinung nach mehr als es nutzt weil die Teichbiologie jedes mal wieder um diese Jahre zurückgeworfen wird.

Gruß
Manfred

PS: Sich in einen laufenden Beitrag einzuklinken ist zwar kein Problem, hat aber den Nachteil, dass manch einer, der sich vom ursprünglichen Thema nicht angesprochen fühlt gar nicht mitgekommt, dass da plötzlich noch was anderes läuft und dann auch nicht darauf reagieren kann.


----------



## Momo-M (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Manfred,

ich wollte nur kurz eine Zwischenbilanz abgeben  Wir haben letzten Dienstag ordentlich Pflanzen gekauft und sie in  Pflanzkörben mit Kies eingesetzt.

Auch die Folie hab ich so gut es geht freigelegt und aufgestellt.

Und heut morgen, siehe da, hab ich tatsächlich das gefühl es währen weniger Algen als vorher.
Mal sehen ob es so bleibt. :beten

Vielen dank nochmal für deine guten Tipps.

Liebe Grüße sendet Momo


----------



## marja (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo zusammen

ich möchte für das Thema "Schlamm" und "Reinigung" nicht einen neue Thread öffnen und klinke mich hier mal mit ein.

Ich war gestern mal im Teich um, die alten Pflanzkörbe und neue zu positionieren. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, das ich bestimmt ca. 1-3cm Schlamm, Sand (weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll) auf dem Boden habe. Muß ich das rausmachen, oder ist das völlig o.k.?

LG Marja


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Marja,

wie tief ist denn Dein Teich nochmal? 1-3 cm sind völlig normal und Du brauchst da noch nichts zu machen.


----------



## Findling (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Momo,

kann erst heute wieder schreiben, da ich wegen Leitungsproblem der Telekom einige Tage keinen Zugang zum Net hatte ... 

Na, dann warten wir doch mal ab, wie sich die Pflanzen jetzt so machen. Wenn alles schön angewachsen ist kannst du ja mal wieder ein paar Bilder hier einstellen...

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Findling (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Marja,

ich möchte mich zu deiner Frage gerne der Aussage unserer Blumenelse anschließen. Was mich aber zusätzlich zur Tiefe des Teiches noch interessieren würde wäre sein Alter - oder anders rum gefragt: in welchem Zeitraum (in wieviel Jahren) hat sich dieser "Schlamm" angesammelt? Und auch ob der "Schlamm" sich direkt auf der Folie befindet oder ob du noch ein Substrat eingebracht hast.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## marja (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Liebe Christine, Lieber Manfred

der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle knapp 1m tief. Es ist aus meiner Sicht ein ganz dünner Sand/Schlammbelag. In welchen Zeitraum, kann ich nicht sagen, da der Teich von mir vor ca. einem halben Jahr übernommen wurde. Der Vorbesitzer hat den Teich vor 8 Jahren angelegt und einen Schlammsauger habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. D.h. er wird nie was auf den Boden gemacht haben.

LG Marja


----------



## Findling (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Marja,

diesen leichten Belag würde ich erstmal komplett in Ruhe lassen. Zum einen "versteckt" er die Folie, zum anderen ist er der Lebensraum vieler Mikroorganismen die dein Teich dringend benötigt. Wenn diese Ablagerungen dich an speziellen Stellen wirklich stören, dann würde ich, wenn überhaupt, ganz gezielt diese Punkte reinigen - grundsätzlich aber würde ich  erst mal abwarten, wie sich das mit dem Schlamm entwickelt. 

Versuch mal, ob du an mehreren Stellen mit einem Meterstab die tatsächliche Dicke der Schicht ermitteln kannst. Wenn du dir dann diese Angaben aufschreibst und im nächsten Jahr nochmals kontrollierst, dann kannst du in etwa abschätzen, ob Maßnahmen notwendig sind oder nicht. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## marja (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen u.a. Reinigung + Algen *

Hallo Mafred

Alles klar, danke dir.

LG Marja


----------

